# Reds Still Spawning?



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Haven't seen much action in these parts for a minute.am I the only one still having reds spawning? Anyone? Uncle Rico, jay?
Maybe I have the energizer piranhas?Lmmfao!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine are still going. Im not really doing much with the babies as i dont want some buisness going and i dont want 10 tanks for them. Im just saving a bit (fry), but not many as i dont want more tanks going. Nothing to really report so i havnt bothered. Plus my camera suchs and i can't even get a good pic of babies untill there a decent size.

Mine have spawend i think 4 times since the group of 1" babies i have now. Most went to food for the older group i kept.

One thing i want to do if i change my 125 stocking is to raise a full batch of babies so i have a ton of babies in the tank then just sell them off, but atm i only have a single 10g that im using. i may get a 30g tank soon then get a divider so i can keep a couple batches at once, but there isnt much cash or a ton of demand for RBP so i don't bother

Do you have pics of your setups?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER, mine are starting to go at it again today, shouldn't be long now. My first batch are almost to selling size so it will be just in time. I'm going to add some Amazon swords this weekend, I haven't had any action since I took them out. Last time they nested and laid eggs at the base of them they seem to prefer to lay eggs there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How many you end up with jay? Everything been going good? Having any problems with cannibalism?


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> How many you end up with jay? Everything been going good? Having any problems with cannibalism?


I think I have about 200. Everything is going good, no more cannibalism. I feed them bloodworms three times a day until their bellies are stuffed and that seems to keep it at bay.
I think I'm going to move them to my 90 gallon this weekend, just need to find a home for my gold.


----------

